# Live stream of MSNBC and CNN



## MarcGaryS (Jun 25, 2008)

My question is how to get the live stream of MSNBC and CNN with the TiVo Stream 4K. I will need to provide some detail. I don't have a TiVo Stream 4K but would buy it if I could get the live stream of MSNBC and CNN without an additional payment, e.g., without Sling. I have two houses, one is a modest vacation house without cable TV (but with WIFI Internet) At my main house I have cable. I have an Apple TV streamer and a Chromecast with Google TV streamer at my main house. I can live stream MSNBC from an MSNBC app and CNN through a CNN app on the Apple TV. I can cast from my iPhone to Chromecast and live stream MSNBC and CNN but this is not entirely reliable, and I don't want to involve an additional device in order to stream. The Chromecast with Google TV won't live stream MSNBC or CNN (without casting from my iPhone). The CNN app does not work and the NBC app does not work and the Peacock app does not have a live MSNBC stream. So here is my question does the CNN app and the NBC app work on TiVo Stream 4K? Can I live stream MSNBC and CNN by logging in through my cable provider? If I can't live stream them using the TiVo Stream 4K, I guess I will buy Apple TV, while absurdly expensive, in the long run it would be cheaper than subscribing to Sling.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Both have apps which you can sign in to using your cable provider account. I haven’t tested them to say for sure how well they work, but they exist. You should be able to sign in from the vacation house using the main house credentials.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

MarcGaryS said:


> My question is how to get the live stream of MSNBC and CNN with the TiVo Stream 4K. I will need to provide some detail. I don't have a TiVo Stream 4K but would buy it if I could get the live stream of MSNBC and CNN without an additional payment, e.g., without Sling. I have two houses, one is a modest vacation house without cable TV (but with WIFI Internet) At my main house I have cable. I have an Apple TV streamer and a Chromecast with Google TV streamer at my main house. I can live stream MSNBC from an MSNBC app and CNN through a CNN app on the Apple TV. I can cast from my iPhone to Chromecast and live stream MSNBC and CNN but this is not entirely reliable, and I don't want to involve an additional device in order to stream. The Chromecast with Google TV won't live stream MSNBC or CNN (without casting from my iPhone). The CNN app does not work and the NBC app does not work and the Peacock app does not have a live MSNBC stream. So here is my question does the CNN app and the NBC app work on TiVo Stream 4K? Can I live stream MSNBC and CNN by logging in through my cable provider? If I can't live stream them using the TiVo Stream 4K, I guess I will buy Apple TV, while absurdly expensive, in the long run it would be cheaper than subscribing to Sling.


The TiVo Stream 4K runs Android TV, which is the same operating system that the Chromecast with Google TV runs. So both devices use the exact same apps. I know from past experience that the NBC News app for Android TV did not allow you to log in with your cable TV credentials and get a live stream of MSNBC like you can with their app for Apple TV. As far as I know, that hasn't changed. Maybe try installing the NBC app on your Chromcast with Google TV and log in with your cable subscription. I know that app does include some NBC-owned live channels. Don't know if MSNBC is one of them though. If not, then you're probably out of luck as far as watching MSNBC live on any Android TV device. (And FYI, anyone can stream the live MSNBC audio stream -- just sound, no video -- for free using the TuneIn app.)

Now, as for CNN, I'm pretty sure that their CNNgo app for Android TV does include a live stream of CNN, just like it does on Apple TV. See the pictures at this link:
How to watch CNN live TV - CNN

I wonder why you can't get the CNNgo app to work on your Chromecast with Google TV? If you're having trouble with it on that device, there's really no telling whether it would work for you on the TiVo Stream 4K (which, as I've said, uses the exact same Android TV apps as the Chromecast with Google TV). I guess you could pick up a TiVo Stream 4K at a Walmart and if it doesn't work for you, you can always return it within 30 days.

One last note: if you decide to buy another Apple TV, buy it *and activate it* before the end of June and you'll score a free year of Apple TV+ (Apple's on-demand streaming service with new original series, movies, documentaries, etc.) It normally costs $5 per month, so $60 for one year. If you activate it on July 1 or later, you'll only get three free months of Apple TV+.


----------

